# Fehler 33, egal, US Server sind on. ;)



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade im D3 Forum einen sehr geilen Tipp gelesen.

Einfach in die Accountverwaltung gehen und die Serverregion auf US ändern.

Man muss ne neue Klasse anfangen etc. aber die meisten wollen ja eh alle Klassen mal durchzocken.

Der Tipp war von Ghamora, oder so. Find den Thread gerade nicht.

Servus


----------



## Haldimir (20. Mai 2012)

Wow, toller "Tipp".

Aber du warst ja auch der, der mit Blizzard Kontakt aufnehmen wollte, oder wie war das?


----------



## Arosk (20. Mai 2012)

Zu hoher Ping.


----------



## Jesbi (20. Mai 2012)

Das Video zeigt doch dass man bei allem was gutes finden kann, so wie eben dieses Video zwischen all den Meckerpost.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c92_1337373404

Nicht gut für Ihn aber Lustig für mich.


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Ey Haldimir was ist los mit dir??

Schau dir doch dass D3 Forum an, jeder 2te Thread handelt von der Downtime. 

Fehler 33

Ich war seit 15 Uhr sauer dass ich nicht D3 zocken konnte. Durch denn Tipp kann ich etz wieder zocken.

Buffed.de ist eine Community in meinen Augen um sich gegenseitig auszutauschen und um solche Fragen zu klären.

Wenn du Allwissend bist und über den Dingen stehst frage ich mich wieso du dann deine Zeit verschwendest und hier postest??

Komm mal runter und höhr n bissl Cro. ^^

... und nimm es EASY ;P


----------

